# Condor F-240e Echolot Sondermodell | Echolotzentrum



## Echolotzentrum (29. Januar 2009)

Die neue Generation von Fishfinder. Condor ist der große neue Hersteller von guten und günstigen Echoloten. 
Dieses Gerät ist im Vergleich zu den traditionellen Anbieter leistungsstärker und dabei sogar günstiger.









Automatische Einstellungen
Sehr robuste Kabel und Metall Stecker
Fish-ID
Zoom und Bodenzoom
Flachwasseralarm
Tiefwasseralarm und Fischalarm
Display mit 16 Graustufen
240 x 160 Pixel
11,0 cm diagonal
Bildschirm beleuchtet
1200 Watt / 150 Watt RMS Sendeleistung
Tiefenmessung bis 230 m
Schwingerfrequenz 200 kHz
Süß und Salzwasser einstellbar
Lieferumfang: Gerät mit Standfuß und Spiegelheckgeber (Tiefe + Temperatur)
mit Stromanschlusskabel
Maße: 190x107x98 mm
*25 Monate Vollgarantie*
Jetzt zum Eröffnungspreis von nur 

*99,00EUR*

Fragen? Tel. 05255 934700


----------

